# 1988 Bounder 454 Chevy Fuel Pressure Regulator



## Greasemonkey (Jun 20, 2011)

New to group.  Any help is sure welcome.  We just purchased this RV and need to find a regulator or a kit.  Would anyone know what company manufactures it and/or where to purchase it?


----------



## cougarkid (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: 1988 Bounder 454 Chevy Fuel Pressure Regulator

Check with your local auto parts store.  They should have it, or can get it.

Gasoline RV engines are just car/truck engines with different cams.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: 1988 Bounder 454 Chevy Fuel Pressure Regulator

If you can't get any help  from the part store call Fleetwood and just maybe they can give you a direction to go in. I know Fleetwood of today isn't the same as it was (new owners) or go online to workhorse .com, I bet they can help .


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: 1988 Bounder 454 Chevy Fuel Pressure Regulator

Welcome to the forum Everett.  Fuel regulator for a 1988 454?  Not ringing a bell for me.  Are you talking about a fuel pump?  Any parts place should have  a fuel pump if that's what you are wanting.  Give us a little more info.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: 1988 Bounder 454 Chevy Fuel Pressure Regulator

i agree nash ,, the fuel pumps back then had a little over 7lbs  if that ,, don;t know why he would need a regulator ,, maybe a diff reg for something else ??


----------

